# Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION! *Pictures Added!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, shall I start from the beginning??

I could tell Kookie was close, she didn't completely finish her grain or her hay (which is NOT like her at all). While I was doing chores she was very restless. After chores I sat with her and watched her for a bit. A few pushes here and there. Then Ellie came so I went out to greet her and we both went into the barn and low and behold Kookie's water bubble was coming. Pretty soon I got BACK hooves coming out at me!!! She was having trouble to I gently pulled the legs out and out popped a beautiful light caramel BUCK (Kookie never had a caramel, a buck, or a kid without wattles). I had to quick break the sac and clean the mouth out and it was up and good pretty quick. Bout 10 minutes after I got the kid up and dried off and nursing, she pushed out another baby. a black agouti with a bellyband. Got him out of the sac and breathing. Was with them awhile and not long before they were up and about, nursing and all. I sat with them with Ellie for awhile (it was her first chance to see an actual delivery) before we went up to eat. 

Came back checked on Sadie (nothing, she seemed close, I thought she'd go tonight or tomorrow). After awhile in with the we went to check on Sadie and low and behold. TWO TINY BABIES! I quick went in and checked. TWO DOES! Sadie has had 4 sets of buck/doe twins straight! And these are my first Wicked babies, which are simply BEAUTIFUL!

So now, I have a break before I start back up in Aug. I have three due then, all in the same week to boot. I just hope they dont all go in one day! 

Uploading pictures now...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

WOW Tara! Congratulations!! Glad to hear that all went well with the deliveries...can't wait to see them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

congrats Tara :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Wow! Congrats! What an exciting, and busy day for you! I kind of have a fear my girls will go like that, and being my first time, and theirs...I will be a wreck LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Busy ...Busy.... congrats.... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

congrats!!! 
i cant wait until next spring... i'm gonna breed milky way so she will kid in may (first actually good weather round here)... i cant wait!!!
i got an idea from a book series i read... since i only have two goats i will be trying it... in the books she kills a wild horse for food. she is butchering it and notices a foal. hyenas are messing with it and since she hates hyenas and relized she just killed its mom she takes it to her new cave and raises it. ***this is set in times of the mammoth*** it learns about her and she learns about it. it becomes her adopted child of sorts and it trusts her with her life. considering all the horse does for her in the story (and most of it seems plausible) i figure why not a goat?
the first baby(s) born to my first goat(s) will be an experiment of sorts. 
i'm totally psyched!!!  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Congratulations! Sounds like a very joyous day at your place. Can't wait to see pictueres of the new babies!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Oh how wonderful, good job and congrats. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Congratulations Tara on the new babies!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Thanks everyone! Finally figured out my new camera so pictures ASAP! It's so much fun having 4 babies at once running around!

Now I have the fall to wait for! I have 7 does bred between August-November! So it'll be fun!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

Congrats - but this thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Busy Day! Kid EXPLOSION!*

First are Kookie's baby boys: Apollo (white caramel) and Moe (black agouti) and then Sadie's two girls: SummerSunshine (darker caramel) and TinkerBelle (Light Caramel)

They are sooooo much cuter in person!!


----------

